
A pair of lawsuits highlight the decline of public order in SF - RestlessMind
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hotel-san-francisco-11593645034
======
RestlessMind
FTA: "Meanwhile, as a recent article in City Journal notes, San Francisco is
“surreptitiously placing homeless people in luxury hotels by designating them
as emergency front-line workers” and has spent $3,795.98 to buy guests
alcohol, ostensibly to encourage them to shelter in place. The city has also
provided complementary cigarettes and marijuana."

If true, this is bizarre indeed!

